# How long should it last?



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Consumer products in general that is? 
Report here http://leparticulier.lefigaro.fr/jc...ettes-duree-de-vie-sur-les-produits-high-tech.

Seems as though the French want to know how long an item is likely to last and if and when it fails will it be repairable, what a sensible idea.

The article suggests that because it will be voluntary the less scrupulous makers will not join in, surely that would be a pointer to the quality of the item.

Of course only any good if there was to be some sort of policing.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


I am somewhat disappointed in the eco friendly versions of domestic appliances. Our latest washing machine hardly takes in enough water to wash a family wash. I assume this is to save water and to save on heating the water. Well it means that I have to wash two smaller loads rather than the one large load that I wish to wash. Not very eco friendly.
Now the new tumble dryer appears not to have a "hot" setting. If you use the sensor setting then nothing is dry even though I use the "extra cupboard dry" setting. I can select a "warm" setting but not a "hot" setting and then set a timer. If I do this I have to guess how long it will take and could be wasting energy doing so. Sheets and towels need a "hot" setting if the machine is not to run for hours!


Of course this extra use of each machine means they will wear out sooner. Nice one!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, obviously it all depends on use and the user.
Rental cars get traded in every six months as the abuse they get proves it economical.
As I said on another thread some drivers make me cringe when I see the abuse they inflict on their vehicles trying to park.
I used to repair and sell second hand washing machines but one lady buyer kept saying hers had broken down again. It was only on about the third or fourth visit to her house I found she was taking in washing and the machine was working day and night.
Bit like full time living in a motorhome. The wear and tear is more than the van was intended for.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is zero incentive for manufacturers to make their products durable. They want them to last JUST longer than the guarantee period. That way we will have to buy another one.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The German law is they have 3 chances to put an article right before you are entitled to an exchange or refund, this goes for everything.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> The German law is they have 3 chances to put an article right before you are entitled to an exchange or refund, this goes for everything.


But is that just in the guarantee period??

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just installed our new Washing machine (a Hoover make). I only hope it lasts as long as the old one which we bought 18 years ago. :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> But is that just in the guarantee period??
> 
> Andy


Sorry Andy, yes I should have included in the guarantee period.


----------

